# Barnsdale CC



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 20, 2012)

Got a rapid match to an ongoing that included Barnsdale- it's a 2 bedroom sleeps 4.  Anyone have any input on the unit size and resort?

Our plans for 2013 are fluid and I hate to make a commitment to this resort when there are others higher on my list that may still come through....

Thanks!


----------



## jlwquilter (Mar 20, 2012)

We go there this summer. The reviews I've read have been pretty good. It's in the countryside and you need a car for some day trips - otherwise the train is a good way to go.


----------



## Cotswolder (Mar 23, 2012)

Spent a week there last month.
Are you in a lodge or apartment ?
definitely best if you have a car to see all that is around nut ideal for walking,, cycling, bird watching etc.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Mar 23, 2012)

*Thanks for the input*

I passed on booking Barnsdale b.c. our plans are up in the air for '13.  I'd like to hook onto a cruise to the Norwegian Fjords w/ Celeb and our departure port possibilities are either Harwich or Amsterdam.  

I have a problem in that I tend to want to plan things very far ahead- guess it's come from trying to snag that "perfect" timeshare.  The Barnsdale unit wasn't as large as I'd hoped.  And if we leave out of Amsterdam, I'd prefer to timeshare nearer there....


----------

